# Gehäuse unter 100 Euro (gute Kühlung+Windowkit)



## Blacky92 (23. März 2010)

*Gehäuse unter 100 Euro (gute Kühlung+Windowkit)*

Hi,
ich suche ein Case für nen Freund von mir.
haben uns grade bissl im netz schlau gemacht und sind eig. auf 5 gestoßen die in die nähere auswahl kämen:

Cooler Master CM Storm Scout schwarz mit Sichtfenster (SGC-2000-KKN1-GP) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cooler Master HAF922 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (RC-922M-KWN1) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
NZXT Tempest EVO mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
AeroCool BX-500 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
RaidMax Aztec Midi-Tower, schwarz | hoh.de


Die Kriterien sind:
-sehr gute Kühlung
-Windowkit (das Aerocool hat zwar keins aber wenn die Kühlung durch die vielen Lüfter so überragend wäre würde er evtl. darauf verzichte)
-Platz für HD5870
-unter 100 Euro



Kann jmd. sagen welches das beste ist oder ein besseres empfehlen?

Danke im Vorraus an alle!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse unter 100 Euro (gute Kühlung+Windowkit)*

Ich könnte dir das hir empfehlen ist ein super Gamer Case, extrem gut belüftet und hat eine Lüftersteuerung dabei, leider 10€ über deinem Limit, hir der Link:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Nine Hundred Two


----------



## Blacky92 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse unter 100 Euro (gute Kühlung+Windowkit)*

Nettes Teil, aber an der 100 Euro grenze ist nichts zu machen.


----------



## Jakob (23. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse unter 100 Euro (gute Kühlung+Windowkit)*

Lancool K62


----------



## DAEF13 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse unter 100 Euro (gute Kühlung+Windowkit)*

Wie wäre es mit dem Cooler Master CM690 II Advanced?
Es kostet bei Caseking 90Euro, aber es hat kein Windowkit, aber man kann ein Seitenteil für 20Euro dazu bestellen.

Wenn du die 100Euro mit Windowkit einhalten möchtest könntest du auch das "alte" CM690 nehmen, welches bereits ab 80 Euro zu haben ist.


----------



## Blacky92 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse unter 100 Euro (gute Kühlung+Windowkit)*

die sehen auch net schlecht aus 
was ist mit den von uns gefundenen?

Sind grade über das Xigmatek Midgard mit Windowkit gestolpert (hab ich auch selber wusste nur vom Windowkit nichts  )
wie siehts mit dem aus?


----------



## NeroNobody (23. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse unter 100 Euro (gute Kühlung+Windowkit)*

Ich würde zum K62, 690II oder dem Antec raten. 
Vom Midgard halte ich sehr wenig weil mir die Verarbeitung überhaupt nicht gefällt und da gesamte Case recht "billig" wirkt


----------



## poiu (23. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse unter 100 Euro (gute Kühlung+Windowkit)*

Cooler Master CM 690 Pure mit Sichtfenster (RC-690K-KWN1) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cooler Master CM 690 mit Sichtfenster (RC-690-KWN1) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

intern baugleich->


Xigmatek Midgard-W mit Sichtfenster (CPC-T55DB-U02) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


Das HAF  und das Scout ist auch sehr gut->
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a484522.html


----------



## david430 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse unter 100 Euro (gute Kühlung+Windowkit)*

coolermaster haf922, ich kanns nicht oft genug sagen. das ding ist lang und richtig geil , um mal unsachlich zu werden 

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF Mini RC-922M-KKN1-GP - black


----------



## Blacky92 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse unter 100 Euro (gute Kühlung+Windowkit)*

XD jetzt war bei den empfehlungen bis auf das Aztec jedes mal dabei XD
kann einer sagen welches davon außer von persönlichenoptishen eindrücken das Beste ist?


----------



## Blacky92 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse unter 100 Euro (gute Kühlung+Windowkit)*

Kann mir denn keiner entscheidende Vorteile und Nachteile nennen?!


----------



## Blacky92 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse unter 100 Euro (gute Kühlung+Windowkit)*

Also ich hab grade nochmla mit ihm geschrieben.
Das CM 690 will er net (k.p. wieso)
das Aztec will er auch net mehr weil es von keinem vorgeschlagen wurde und das Aerocool auch net.
Bleiben jetzt also noch:

Midgard mit Windowkit
NZXT Tempest EVO
HAF922 mit Windowkit
CM Storm Scout
Antec 902 (er meinte wenn es extrem große vorteile aufweist würde er noch nen MOnat warten wegen der 10 euro)


Bitte helft mir ich kann ihm nichts konstruktives Raten weil ich net so wirklich den Durchblick habe...^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse unter 100 Euro (gute Kühlung+Windowkit)*

Ok, da ich das Antec vorgeschlagen habe sage ich nochmal was dazu warum ich das getan habe. 1. es ist extrem gut belüftet, also mit vorne 2*120 mm Lüftern hinten einer und oben sogar ein 200mm Lüfter, Wärmestau ist da unmöglich. 2. Luftfilter die abwaschbar sind so das das Gehäuse bei weitem nicht so schnell verstaubt. 3.Festplatten Entkopelung, der die Vibtriationen der HDD schluckt und sie dadurch sehr leise macht. 4. sehr gut verarbeitet, keine scharfen Kanten, nichts wackelts oder wabert hin und her, wie bei manch anderen Gehäusen.5 eine eingebaute Lüftersteuerung womit man alle Lüfter von der Geschwindigkeit her regeln kann.

Aber ein noch zum Abschluss, egal was für eine Ausstattung ein Gehäuse hat es ist doch sehr wichtig das ihm das Teil auch optisch gefällt, und das kann nur er entscheiden.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse unter 100 Euro (gute Kühlung+Windowkit)*

ok ich hab einen Onlineshop gefunden der es billiger anbietet und der ist auch gut und sehr zuverlässig ein Freund von mir bestellt da sehr oft und hatte noch nie Probleme mit denen, hir der Link:

ATX Midi Antec NINE HUNDRED-II EU GAMER CASE - Computer Shop - Hardware,


----------



## Blacky92 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse unter 100 Euro (gute Kühlung+Windowkit)*

Das ist ja klar... es ging jetzt erstmal nur um die technischen vorraussetzungen.
Die Gehäuse haben wir ja schon nach seinen optik wünschen ausgesucht ... 
Hat das HAF922 nicht genausoviele oder gar größere Lüfter wie das Antec?!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse unter 100 Euro (gute Kühlung+Windowkit)*

Also das HAF922 ist auch sehr gut belüftet, vorne, hinten und oben hat es auch ein Lüfter, aber es hat weder ein Filtersystem noch ein Lüftersteuerung, aber sonst ein super Teil und wenn im das einfach sehr gut gefällt macht er damit auf keinen fall einen Fehler, da fallen die paar extras die das Antec hat nicht so ins gewicht.


----------



## Clastron (24. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse unter 100 Euro (gute Kühlung+Windowkit)*

Cooler Master CM Storm, billig, und hat viele Möglichkeiten TOP


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (24. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse unter 100 Euro (gute Kühlung+Windowkit)*

Lancool K62 ! Je nach Belüftungskonzept den 120er im Heck oder die 140er im Topteil drehen, dass sie Luft in den Innenraum pusten .


----------



## Blacky92 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse unter 100 Euro (gute Kühlung+Windowkit)*

Also er will jetzt das Midgard bestellen.
hab ich auch selber und ich finde in der Lüftung steht es den anderen von ihm ausgesuchten in nichts nach einer vorn einer hinten einer unten und 2 oben.

Kann das noch fix jmd. absegnen?


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (24. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse unter 100 Euro (gute Kühlung+Windowkit)*

Viel Mesh, viele Lüfterplätze, Viel Durchzug, gute Lüftung und schlecht zu dichten (Staub), mittelmäßige Verarbeitung... Mein Fall ist's nicht, aber das P/L ist wirklich ok.
Schon mal ein Lian-Li Case vor dir stehen gesehen  (oder ein Lancool, die werden ja von Lian-Li gefertigt) ?
Danach würdest du das Midgard nicht mehr haben wollen .


----------



## Blacky92 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse unter 100 Euro (gute Kühlung+Windowkit)*

Nein... leider nicht... waren mir bis jetzt immmer zu teuer...
worin äußert sich denn der unterschied?


----------



## NeroNobody (25. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse unter 100 Euro (gute Kühlung+Windowkit)*

Die verarbeitung ist perfekt!
Bei Lian Li ists gesamte case aus alu und bei lancool aus Stahl und Plastik aber trotzdem göttlich verarbeitet.?! (Stimmt?)


----------



## Blacky92 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse unter 100 Euro (gute Kühlung+Windowkit)*

mhhh... also wäre es sinnvoller wenn man es ne weile behalten will so ein Case zu kaufen?!


----------



## püschi (27. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse unter 100 Euro (gute Kühlung+Windowkit)*

Also ich habe mir auch vor ein paar Wochen das Lancool K62 gekauft und bin SEHR zufrieden.
Die Innenlackierung sieht echt gut aus und die Verarbeitung ist top!


----------



## GxGamer (27. März 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse unter 100 Euro (gute Kühlung+Windowkit)*

Kannst dir ja dieses mal anschauen, wird mein nächstes sein.
Irgendwann mal, vorher gibts wichtigeres 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Midi Tower - GIGABYTE iSolo 3134


----------

